# SANTIAGO: Pathfinder Archetypes from APG & UC



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2013)

Morrus has just uploaded SANTIAGO: Pathfinder Archetypes from APG & UC to the downloads area.

With the exception of the Ninja, the SANTIAGO Player's Guide worked on the assumption that you owned only the Pathfinder core rulebook; we prefer not to require you to purchase additional books in order to run our adventure paths. However, if you do


----------

